# Credit cards



## treemandan (Oct 26, 2009)

They don't let you out. A few months ago I was a day late on payment. They charged me out the kazoo and raised my rate to over 25 percent. I had this card for years and years, it was the only card I ever had and I was under the impression that we were friends.
When I called to ask about these new rates the lady told me she couldn't access my account right then. I told her to forget it and I wrote a check for the balance to pay it off .
Then I get another bill for 84 bucks. They said it was how the finance charge worked so I paid it.
Then I get another bill. They said they never got the 84 bucks and now I have accrued a few hundred in late fees and penalties.
I guess that doesn't sound so bad but I had to keep calling these people and you know how they are. I had one faggot keep telling me that the finance charge was because they are added in arrears. Arrears? HE kept saying that and I wanted to kill him. For one he was using the wrong word and kept using the wrong word and the second reason was cause he had such a faggy voice and every time he said arrears he hissed the S's. I just can't stand that.
So this night I had to call these people again and its just BS. I did manage to get it resolved in my favour and recorded the conversation. I just think they do this in hopes of messing with you and in hopes you will send them more money. I was late on the payment cause I just forgot and the bill got buried and its not like I ever did it before.


----------



## KodiakKen (Oct 26, 2009)

*talk to a manager*

get their name and id number and let them know up front that you will be in the branch office in the morning and if they do not resolve the issue there will be a ####storm when they return to work the next day. I am not a business owner but I had that happen to me with a mail mess-up and I told them first off it wasn't my fault and 2 if they didn't make this right for the harrassment I would find another lender. I now have a 6% credit card with a higher limit than I can afford with overtime. push the issue raise some hell. worked for me. there is always someone out there willing to give you better. Don't settle for someone just because you have been there awhile. Business' change ownership like most of us change underwear. There is always a new person that wants to make "a change" for the better of the business. Do a little research and find a better lender


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Oct 29, 2009)

treemandan said:


> They don't let you out. A few months ago I was a day late on payment. They charged me out the kazoo and raised my rate to over 25 percent. I had this card for years and years, it was the only card I ever had and I was under the impression that we were friends.
> When I called to ask about these new rates the lady told me she couldn't access my account right then. I told her to forget it and I wrote a check for the balance to pay it off .
> Then I get another bill for 84 bucks. They said it was how the finance charge worked so I paid it.
> Then I get another bill. They said they never got the 84 bucks and now I have accrued a few hundred in late fees and penalties.
> ...



Do yourself a favor and get a commercial or business line of credit. If you are online with your business account, all you have to do is make an online transfer to cover any expenses you may have. Also have the credit line linked to your business account for overdraft protection. That way if you overdraw your account because you had to pay for something you weren't anticipating, you won't get killed with fees. 

The beauty of doing it this way is that if there is ever a problem, you can go to a local office and get any issues ironed out versus having to talk to Punjab in India.

And yes, CC companies do want you to screw up whether it is your fault or not. They are trying to stick as many people and businesses as they can before the new CC laws go into effect. Mistakes, regardless of who's fault it is generates income for them since a lot of people get frustrated and give up the fight.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Nov 2, 2009)

ouch...credit markets are relentless these days, so this story isn't suprising at all to me...they don't care about you. simple rules of supply and demand. the demand for credit is so high that they can throw customer service (being friends) right out the window.



cash is king.


sorry about your misfortune


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, they get real pissed when you pay them off. then try to ram you with the sand paper condoment! ugghhhh, the last one i payed off like 3 yrs ago, i got some freak in indonesia. man they know how to set you up! pay cash, it d be an awesome economy if all these turds went down the tube!


----------



## codog (Dec 17, 2009)

*Credit Card / Banks*

My wife has never made a late payment on a CC. I get a call one morning saying it's 6 days late. Our new rate is 29%. We do our banking on-line and it shows that we were not late. Instead of arguing with these parasites, I went to local bank and had them pay it off. I'm paying the bank 7.5%. I'm going to do everything I can to pay the bank off ASAP. 
These CC companies don't want customers who pay off balances early or make their payments on time every month. These scum sucking parasites don't feel like their return is high enough on us. 
My son's law teacher told his class these CC companies and banks will find ways to get what they want. They can't be stopped. Just like Big Oil, they own most of the politicians.


----------

